# How rare is this Afghani girls phenotype there,



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

Must be pretty rare because every Afghan I know looks straight up curry

My question is how did those genes even get there? The ancient Greek invaders?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

Very rare


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Must be pretty rare because every Afghan I know looks straight up curry
> 
> My question is how did those genes even get there? The ancient Greek invaders?


Pre Muslim/Turkish/mongol invasions The persian empire [think Iraq Syria Afghanistan etc] was a very white nation dna wise that even went as far as Greece it wasn’t uncommon for Persians to have brown hair pale skin and non brown colored eyes though that was rare as like the Greeks they were Mediterranean. Today all of these countries are very ethnic due to all the race mixing done; now Alexander did leave some genetic traces but only in small rural groups you can find very white looking people that claim decent from the geeks in all the formerly named nations.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks indo nordic
Super rare
Most will be Pathan or Nuristani


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 1, 2021)

contact @Sikkunt23 if your into men tbh


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dope said:


> contact @Sikkunt23 if your into men tbh


Would be prime breeding material if he was a woman too bad


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

More examples of interesting phenos in this region


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

I knew it was going to be some white looking girl. So rare to look like a white girl kek


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> View attachment 959955
> More examples of interesting phenos in this region


I always wondered what made them look ethnic tbh. I think the skin tone is more brown but not in a way that can be emulated through a tan.
@reptiles thoughts?


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I knew it was going to be some white looking girl. So rare to look like a white girl kek


Afro Iranians are a thing too


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Must be pretty rare because every Afghan I know looks straight up curry
> 
> My question is how did those genes even get there? The ancient Greek invaders?


Indo euro steppe nomads


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Afro Iranians are a thing too


Looks like shit


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 1, 2021)

You mean, girls who look WHITE?


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

I found @Sikkunt23 soldier uncle


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> View attachment 959955
> More examples of interesting phenos in this region


They're just white


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> I found @Sikkunt23 soldier uncle
> View attachment 959961


Isn't this guy a jew?


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Isn't this guy a jew?


An afghan soldier


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

insane all the phenos in one place


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Must be pretty rare because every Afghan I know looks straight up curry
> 
> My question is how did those genes even get there? The ancient Greek invaders?


That's not a phenotype you see among Greek either lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

probably like 1 out 8-9 people.
not as rare as you believe at all.


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jfl the decline


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> That's not a phenotype you see among Greek either lol


greek pheno is mostly dark, nothing insane on average, most people don't see difference in armenians, iranian, greek, and turk on average.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> That's not a phenotype you see among Greek either lol


Not now. Ancient Greeks were blonde.


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

Not ashamed at all for watching this entire video my phenos Hunt is finally over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

_*they are very rare. you will find this phenotype among nuristanis but they arent a big part of the population. *_


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Looks like shit


nah look at the one on the far right, shes actually gl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

Dope said:


> I always wondered what made them look ethnic tbh


whitepassing ethnics are easily spotted due to having "rougher" facial features; bigger noses, lips and bushier eyebrows.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> nah look at the one on the far right, shes actually gl


Shes the best one i would say


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Shes the best one i would say


yeah the other ones are subhuman tbh


----------



## bacterium (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> View attachment 959955
> More examples of interesting phenos in this region


OT but i see lil syrian girls like this p often


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Must be pretty rare because every Afghan I know looks straight up curry
> 
> My question is how did those genes even get there? The ancient Greek invaders?


----------



## bacterium (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> probably like 1 out 8-9 people.
> not as rare as you believe at all.


yea. alot of people here haven't gone out in the real world and interacted w people lmao. i see MENA like this quite often, stereotypes are just that. stereotypes. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

bacterium said:


> OT but i see lil syrian girls like this p often


western syrian have these light features especially blue eyes pretty often, more than afghan, like 1 out 3 have it.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> western syrian have these light features especially blue eyes pretty often, more than afghan, like 1 out 3 have it.


allah hates me


----------



## bacterium (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> western syrian have these light features especially blue eyes pretty often, more than afghan, like 1 out 3 have it.


yea. get ready for the wave of self hating curries telling you they're ultra rare tho


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> western syrian have these light features especially blue eyes pretty often, more than afghan, like 1 out 3 have it.


blue eyes alone in ethnics is not too uncommon, kurds have them too. however blue eyes and light hair combo is very rare among ethnics, very few of them have these and it doesnt always look good, they tend to look like gay aliens.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

bacterium said:


> they're ultra rare tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

bacterium said:


> yea. get ready for the wave of self hating curries telling you they're ultra rare tho


i know that because i share similar ethnicity and pheno. i used to be lighter, now i have an average ethnic pheno, but doesn't change the fact that you just need to do some experience irl to see how many have it irl.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i know that because i share similar ethnicity and pheno. i used to be lighter, now i have an average ethnic pheno, but doesn't change the fact that you just need to do some experience irl to see how many have it irl.


allah hates me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> blue eyes alone in ethnics is not too uncommon, kurds have them too. however blue eyes and light hair combo is very rare among ethnics, very few of them have these and it doesnt always look good, they tend to look like gay aliens.


talking from experience, if we talk about kurds, i know a decent amount with blue eyes and near each time it's with brown hair, and brown beard, very rarely blond hair. but blond hair isn't ideal ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> I found @Sikkunt23 soldier uncle
> View attachment 959961


Chad eye area


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> talking from experience, if we talk about kurds, i know a decent amount with blue eyes and near each time it's with brown hair, and brown beard, very rarely blond hair. but blond hair isn't ideal ngl


yes thats what i meant, blue eyes + blond hair combination itself is very uncommon but blue eyes + dark hair combination is common./


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> talking from experience, if we talk about kurds, i know a decent amount with blue eyes and near each time it's with brown hair, and brown beard, very rarely blond hair. but blond hair isn't ideal ngl


Are kurds persians ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Are kurds persians ?


linguistically, phenotype for some, but culturally and faith wise? especially my part? not at all.
the phenotype in my part is basically levantine or "white" arab basically, and all sunni, cuz it's technically in the levant.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> western syrian have these light features especially blue eyes pretty often, more than afghan, like 1 out 3 have it.


Yeah 
Palis, syrians and lebs can look very white 

This guy is a leb


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> linguistically, phenotype for some, but culturally and faith wise? especially my part? not at all.
> the phenotype in my part is basically levantine or "white" arab basically, and all sunni, cuz it's technically in the levant.


Would you say Mandeans and Yazidis are "purer" Kurds?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> linguistically, phenotype for some, but culturally and faith wise? especially my part? not at all.
> the phenotype in my part is basically levantine or "white" arab basically, and all sunni, cuz it's technically in the levant.


And genetically still arab/levantine ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah
> Palis, syrians and lebs can look very white
> 
> This guy is a leb



Is he Maronite?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And genetically still arab/levantine ?


yes i can try to find you average cousin in my family you'll see by yourself, very pale white skin, brown beard, look balkan somehow with big zygos. i look pretty much darker but still a pheno that is not uncommon.


----------



## bacterium (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes thats what i meant, blue eyes + blond hair combination itself is very uncommon but blue eyes + dark hair combination is common./


agree w you on this one. seen a couple of blondes but they're rare. I'm only speaking on MENA, though. Most Afghans look like Kazakhs to me.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> yes i can try to find you average cousin in my family you'll see by yourself, very pale white skin, brown beard, look balkan somehow with big zygos. i look pretty much darker but still a pheno that is not uncommon.


allah hates me


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> blue eyes alone in ethnics is not too uncommon, kurds have them too. however blue eyes and light hair combo is very rare among ethnics, very few of them have these and it doesnt always look good, they tend to look like gay aliens.


I'd say light eyes are more common than light hair among ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'd say light eyes are more common than light hair among ethnics


True 
A lot of guys ethnics have light eyes but few of them light hair


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> greek pheno is mostly dark, nothing insane on average, most people don't see difference in armenians, iranian, greek, and turk on average.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> True
> A lot of guys ethnics have light eyes but few of them light hair


Ethnics in Russia (in particular Uralics like Mari/Komi/Udmurts/Mansi/khanty/nenets)
Quite often have light hair but rarely light eyes 
When it comes to other ethnics this premise is true though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'd say light eyes are more common than light hair among ethnics


yes, light hair for ethnics is very rare. but according to psl is better to have dark hair anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'd say light eyes are more common than light hair among ethnics


agree, but tbh that's depend what you mean by light hair : full blond? yes.
brownish kind ? that's not rare at all.
red hair is actually not that rare too, even less rare from experience than blond.
but then again light eyes > blond hair, the latter can be faken and is not ideal appeal wise unless you want chinese women


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes, light hair for ethnics is very rare. but according to psl is better to have dark hair anyway.


I personally think hair color and eyecolordoesnt matter as long as it's not black/dark brown ur fine


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> agree, but tbh that's depend what you mean by light hair : full blond? yes.
> brownish kind ? that's not rare at all.
> red hair is actually not that rare too, even less rare from experience than blond.
> but then again light eyes > blond hair, the latter can be faken and is not ideal appeal wise unless you want chinese women


Red head is more common true


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

@Zakkr01_ita has light eyes and hair. i have also an algerian friend that has blond hair and hazel eyes, but ngl blond hair isn't ideal.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I personally think hair color and eyecolordoesnt matter as long as it's not black/dark brown ur fine


i also think hair/eye color doesnt matter, even if its as black as the night lol


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Ethnics in Russia (in particular Uralics like Mari/Komi/Udmurts/Mansi/khanty/nenets)
> Quite often have light hair but rarely light eyes
> When it comes to other ethnics this premise is true though


I want a red headed udmurt gf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> @Zakkr01_ita has light eyes and hair. i have also an algerian friend that has blond hair and hazel eyes, but ngl blond hair isn't ideal.


i have a moroccan friend who has blue eyes and blond hair, he hated it if people thought he was dutch.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i also think hair/eye color doesnt matter, even if its as black as the night lol


the beauty of hair colour is that you can dye your hair with ease


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> @Zakkr01_ita has light eyes and hair. i have also an algerian friend that has blond hair and hazel eyes, but ngl blond hair isn't ideal.


I have a cousin that was born blonde haired and light eyed but now he is Chatain haired and brown eyed


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i have a moroccan friend who has blue eyes and blond hair, he hated it if people thought he was dutch.


baste


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> baste


He is a true African


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> the beauty of hair colour is that you can dye your hair with ease


thats true but it can also damage your hair


Maesthetic said:


> I have a cousin that was born blonde haired and light eyed but now he is Chatain haired and brown haired


yeah its not too uncommon for ethnics to have lighter hair when they are young but it gets darker as they get older


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats true but it can also damage your hair
> 
> yeah its not too uncommon for ethnics to have lighter hair when they are young but it gets darker as they get older


it can damage it really?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I have a cousin that was born blonde haired and light eyed but now he is Chatain haired and brown haired


i have literally one branch of my family that has very pale white skin, and all had blond hair and light eyes, and ALL turned out brown hair and rather light brown eyes/hazel post puberty.
pretty odd.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> @Zakkr01_ita has light eyes and hair. i have also an algerian friend that has blond hair and hazel eyes, but ngl blond hair isn't ideal.


Dark blonde can look good


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i have literally one branch of my family that has very pale white skin, and all had blond hair and light eyes, and ALL turned out brown hair and rather light brown eyes/hazel post puberty.
> pretty odd.


Thats exactly that
That family atevery white skinned but their hair darken over time


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Dark blonde can look good


yes i don't differenciate much between light brown and dark blond tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> talking from experience, if we talk about kurds, i know a decent amount with blue eyes and near each time it's with brown hair, and brown beard, very rarely blond hair. but blond hair isn't ideal ngl


Look at this syrian boy tho 
Reminds me of chicos kid


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> it can damage it really?


well it depends, if you have light hair and then you dye it then not really, but if you have dark hair and you want it lighter then you need stronger chemicals. and you would have to dye it a couple of times. no homo but when i was younger i had dyed my hair before jfl. i bleached it. definitely looked like shit but i guess people were too nice to tell me, some chadlite gay guy thought i was gay too because he made long eye contact (i didnt want to break it otherwise id be seen as a low t pussy) @streege @sytyl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> Look at this syrian boy tho
> Reminds me of chicos kid



What ethnicity is he?


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jfl at the brown eyed deathnics in this thread trying to claim their country is white


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> Look at this syrian boy tho
> Reminds me of chicos kid



mirin tbh, very tight lower eyelid, typical of these phenos.


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 1, 2021)

My brother was a ginger until middle school and turned dark brown 
1 psl saved right there


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Jfl at the brown eyed deathnics in this thread trying to claim their country is white


your mom wasn't white until she came for me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Jfl at the brown eyed deathnics in this thread trying to claim their country is white


*jfl at the cumskin deathnik mutt who thinks hes actually white*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> Look at this syrian boy tho
> Reminds me of chicos kid



Look like a nafri kid of my town but he is much more GL looking
He has better eyeshape, he look like a cat


----------



## lutte (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> yes i can try to find you average cousin in my family you'll see by yourself, very pale white skin, brown beard, look balkan somehow with big zygos. i look pretty much darker but still a pheno that is not uncommon.


@sytyl


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Look like a nafri kid of my town but he is much more GL looking
> He has better eyeshape, he look like a cat


Man cheers white boy immigrant
But another man presses on a chubby darkskin syrian for running away from war 
Brutal facist turkroach pill


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

i see arabs at the mosque with blue eyes and pale white skin

it's not that rare

@Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i have literally one branch of my family that has very pale white skin, and all had blond hair and light eyes, and ALL turned out brown hair and rather light brown eyes/hazel post puberty.
> pretty odd.


It’s because you need more vitamin D as a child so your body makes less melanin so U get maximum vitamin D and as u age u don’t need so much vitamin D so ur body makes more melanin


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> Man cheers white boy immigrant
> But another man presses on a chubby darkskin syrian for running away from war
> Brutal facist turkroach pill



i dislike such behaviour tbh, what a bunch of rats. poor kids, they lost everything, and still see how they'r treated.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> Man cheers white boy immigrant
> But another man presses on a chubby darkskin syrian for running away from war
> Brutal facist turkroach pill



Why people hate browns N


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i see arabs at the mosque with blue eyes and pale white skin
> 
> it's not that rare
> 
> @Baldingman1998


What country ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i see arabs at the mosque with blue eyes and pale white skin
> 
> it's not that rare
> 
> @Baldingman1998


Pale white skin is not rare at all


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i dislike such behaviour tbh, what a bunch of rats. poor kids, they lost everything, and still see how they'r treated.


If that kid was a whiter looking Syrian they’d be treating him well.

Brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i see arabs at the mosque with blue eyes and pale white skin
> 
> it's not that rare
> 
> @Baldingman1998


I seen a Palestinian at my mosque with light blue eyes and light brown hair. Levantine Arabs can definitely be white, I consider them a different race from other Arabs tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

@TRUE_CEL 
imagine if sindhis were lighter
i've seen many with colored eyes ngl






i'


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @TRUE_CEL
> imagine if sindhis were lighter
> i've seen many with colored eyes ngl
> 
> ...


Who are they ?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Who are they ?


group in pakistan
some have colored eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> I seen a Palestinian at my mosque with light blue eyes and light brown hair. Levantine Arabs can definitely be white, I consider them a different race from other Arabs tbh.


i thought you were a degen? mirin


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i thought you were a degen? mirin


Fucking this 
I tought he was a murtad


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i thought you were a degen? mirin


he's a faggot
this is how he prolly looks like
so self hates


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> group in pakistan
> some have colored eyes


Are they lighter than Balochs or Pashtuns?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he's a faggot
> this is how he prolly looks like
> so self hates


his sons looks like birds tbh, especially the one on the left


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> his sons looks like birds tbh, especially the one on the left


they're still above average


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i thought you were a degen? mirin


My dad drags me there every Friday. I don’t really believe in it


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> If that kid was a whiter looking Syrian they’d be treating him well.
> 
> Brutal.


You can already tell how different the two boys lives will be


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

ITT: ethnics act as if 90% of phenotypes don’t have black hair, dark eyes, and brown skin

Imagine your biggest looks-related pride being that a tiny subset of your population looks like a completely different phenotype. @ShitLife


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are they lighter than Balochs or Pashtuns?


nah
pashtuns and balochis on average are the lightest
but not much difference from sindhis and punjabis
mostly same look
some are lighter than balochis and pashtuns too

however there are groups such as north pashtuns or some shit where sikkunt is from

they look white af with colored eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ITT: ethnics act as if 90% of phenotypes don’t have black hair, dark eyes, and brown skin
> 
> Imagine your biggest looks-related pride being that a tiny subset of your population looks like a completely different phenotype. @ShitLife


quiet, poo skinned brahmin, wristlet, framelet.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> My dad drags me there every Friday. I don’t really believe in it


he is baste. you can probably try to do your own quest for the truth, instead of self hating which will lead to nowhere.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ITT: ethnics act as if 90% of phenotypes don’t have black hair, dark eyes, and brown skin
> 
> Imagine your biggest looks-related pride being that a tiny subset of your population looks like a completely different phenotype. @ShitLife


Some Levantine Arabs actually have light traits. It’s a minority though yeah not what the average person looks like, but it’s definitely a decent amount


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 1, 2021)

Most look like that kid in the middle 
There were like 15 afghans at my school half of them looked chink other half either looked curry or arab


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> he is baste. you can probably try to do your own quest for the truth, instead of self hating which will lead to nowhere.


No he is low IQ af.
Are you Muslim?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Some Levantine Arabs actually have light traits. It’s a minority though yeah not what the average person looks like, but it’s definitely a decent amount


depends on where you go, as i said, on good places, it's like 1 out 3 have such coloring and soft features, more than what you average westerner anyway, especially italian, greek, spanish, french etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 1, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 959936


"Yes i'm British how did you know?"


----------



## buckchadley31 (Feb 1, 2021)

Rape babies maybe???


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> nah
> pashtuns and balochis on average are the lightest
> but not much difference from sindhis and punjabis
> mostly same look
> ...


Fair enough
You also have very small groups like Nuristanis and Kashmiris who look white


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> No he is low IQ af.
> Are you Muslim?


i did lots of metholodogical doubt, studied every valuable field in that regard, and i would like to consider myself as a follower of the One once i give my last breath.
You can see if you want to discuss, if i'm low IQ or not.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> he is baste. you can probably try to do your own quest for the truth, instead of self hating which will lead to nowhere.


You people obsess about your country’s minority blue eyed population and white populations spread across the Middle East and oriental. You admire them nonstop and love boasting them to other people. Then when I point out that whites are clearly superior I get called a self hating cuck. Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

_*daily reminder cuck eyed hrithik roshan is worshipped because of his coloring





otherwise curry chads like bajwa mog the fuck outta him



*_


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You people obsess about your country’s minority blue eyed population and white populations spread across the Middle East and oriental. You admire them nonstop and love boasting them to other people. Then when I point out that whites are clearly superior I get called a self hating cuck. Jfl


No we don't, especially i don't, but i do because of people who are saying all ethnics are ugly and shit coloring which is factually not the case.
As for me i don't even like nordic looking women and prefer med looking women. 
And to tell you something : light eyed and western looking guys there have not insane appeal due to difference in beauty standards. 
It's just that this place is sometimes a disease to the mind and people need to be told the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he's a faggot
> this is how he prolly looks like
> so self hates


Nah but that’s probably how you wish you look


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*daily reminder cuck eyed hrithik roshan is worshipped because of his coloring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed light eyes fetishism is more a curry trait than anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Fair enough
> You also have very small groups like Nuristanis and Kashmiris who look white


i saw a sikh family in Canada 
one brother had white af skin and colored eyes 
other one was brown
it's rare but it happens


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Some Levantine Arabs actually have light traits. It’s a minority though yeah not what the average person looks like, but it’s definitely a decent amount


yeah, I have a couple lebanese friends (not sure why not of the other levant countries have ppl here jfl) and they don't even look med jfl, theyre straight cumskin pale white and 2 of them have light blue eyes. 

with that said, 90% of people from Medina to Dhaka look like the same brown skinned, dark featured ogres. 



streege said:


> quiet, poo skinned brahmin, wristlet, framelet.


I'm sorry. I forgot that you were a blue eyed, brown haired, & fair skinned """true""" kurd.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> depends on where you go, as i said, on good places, it's like 1 out 3 have such coloring and soft features, more than what you average westerner anyway, especially italian, greek, spanish, french etc.


Really depends in france 
North is whiter than south


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Nah but that’s probably how you wish you look


@brbbrah unironically mogs them.
You take us as ugly mofos or what?


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> light eyed and western looking guys there have not insane appeal due to difference in beauty standards.


I used to have a Syrian friend who was 6’3 and good looking and got curved by a Syrian girl for a manlet blue eyed Syrian because of his blue eyes. He told me how in his youth the girls would obsess over the whiter looking guys in the school and that Syria is a very JBW country. I promise everything I just said is 100% true. Guy was legit a chaddam but cucked by coloring

Idk if Kurds are like that though


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i saw a sikh family in Canada
> one brother had white af skin and colored eyes
> other one was brown
> it's rare but it happens


Could that not be genetic recombination? You're right, things are often very random
Did the British impact the genetic pool ?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Could that not be genetic recombination? You're right, things are often very random


prolly ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

>Self hating MENAs


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Really depends in france
> North is whiter than south


Yes after the Spanish civil war a ton of Spaniards moved into southern France and intermixed. There’s also a shit ton of Portuguese there for some reason. And now they have nafris and blacks pouring in and adding to the gene pool 

Unironically, Lebanon will be whiter than France sooner than later.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> I used to have a Syrian friend who was 6’3 and good looking and got curved by a Syrian girl for a manlet blue eyed Syrian because of his blue eyes. He told me how in his youth the girls would obsess over the whiter looking guys in the school and that Syria is a very JBW country. I promise everything I just said is 100% true. Guy was legit a chaddam but cucked by coloring
> 
> Idk if Kurds are like that though


Not that's not the case, here coloring don't matter much, especially light eyes are seen as less warming.
But good looks matter and ESPECIALLY HEIGHT, never a good looking TALL guy will have issue. 
But tbh white skin or very good skin is very much liked. 
then again, here 99/100 of people wait for marriage so, hypergamy don't exist : 
For example i mog the shit of 99/100 of guys that married gl girls that are at least 5.5 psl - can show pics you'll agree. and yet the girls are finding them attractive asf while they look average iranian.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> prolly ngl


I know a few Parsis who are very white looking but I guess they're not counted as South Asian since they're Persian in origin


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> true true, that's why i said average, your average here looks balkan ngl ie dark coloring but white skin, rochedy typically


Rochedy look persian


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Could that not be genetic recombination? You're right, things are often very random
> Did the British impact the genetic pool ?


idk about the british
it's rare
but sometimes i saw an albino in pakistan with blonde hair and blue eyes
jfl
he looked like some aryan posterboy


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Yes after the Spanish civil war a ton of Spaniards moved into southern France and intermixed. There’s also a shit ton of Portuguese there for some reason. And now they have nafris and blacks pouring in and adding to the gene pool
> 
> Unironically, Lebanon will be whiter than France sooner than later.


Iberians can be very light


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Fair enough
> You also have very small groups like Nuristanis and Kashmiris who look white


kashmiris don't look even REMOTELY white lol, i dont know where that meme comes from

nuristanis shouldnt even be considered curry, theyre almost purely 'indo aryan' central asians


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> Not that's not the case, here coloring don't matter much, especially light eyes are seen as less warming.
> But good looks matter and ESPECIALLY HEIGHT, never a good looking TALL guy will have issue.
> But tbh white skin or very good skin is very much liked.
> then again, here 99/100 of people wait for marriage so, hypergamy don't exist :
> For example i mog the shit of 99/100 of guys that married gl girls that are at least 5.5 psl - can show pics you'll agree. and yet the girls are finding them attractive asf while they look average iranian.


Can u rate me and tell me how subhuman I am

U seem pheno expert


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Can u rate me and tell me how subhuman I am


yes go ahead. i refuse to use the term subhuman tho you'r a god's creation.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> idk about the british
> it's rare
> but sometimes i saw an albino in pakistan with blonde hair and blue eyes
> jfl
> he looked like some aryan posterboy


I have an friend who has Richard ramirez bones but he is albinos......


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Can u rate me and tell me how subhuman I am
> 
> U seem pheno expert


Pm me 
Im an expert


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Rochedy look persian
> 
> View attachment 960039


lol and he is a nationalist alike. that's the average french pheno


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> kashmiris don't look even REMOTELY white lol, i dont know where that meme comes from
> 
> nuristanis shouldnt even be considered curry, theyre almost purely 'indo aryan' central asians


jfl
the kashmiris i met would always boast about their skin color
one time they told us how their teacher thought they were russians


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> lol and he is a nationalist alike. that's the average french pheno







This is from an Italian right wing protest kek


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> idk about the british
> it's rare
> but sometimes i saw an albino in pakistan with blonde hair and blue eyes
> jfl
> he looked like some aryan posterboy


South asians generally are caucasian meaning they have similar skulls and features to whites but darker colouring 
so yeah it makes sense an albino Pakistani would look white


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> View attachment 960045
> 
> This is from an Italian right wing protest kek


literally average kurd, and not nationalist coper.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

Afghans have very GL eye area tbh 















Very Feline


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> kashmiris don't look even REMOTELY white lol, i dont know where that meme comes from
> 
> nuristanis shouldnt even be considered curry, theyre almost purely 'indo aryan' central asians


just on the internet I've seen a few Kashmiris claim they're white and pure


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> literally average kurd, and not nationalist coper.
> View attachment 960046
> 
> 
> View attachment 960050


Those cut beards look so punchable


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl
> the kashmiris i met would always boast about their skin color
> one time they told us how their teacher though they were russians


i know so many kashmiris, both ancestrally muslim and hindu ancestry (as if that matters) jfl. they all look _exactly _like the rest of the non-ASI mixed south asian population, fucking lol @ some retard pandit starting the "we wuzz russians" shit when they look like sand niggers.



LondonVillie said:


> just on the internet I've seen a few Kashmiris claim they're white and pure


yea probably some coping retards jfl, every ethnic wants to claim theyre somehow more white than other ethnics.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl
> the kashmiris i met would always boast about their skin color
> one time they told us how their teacher thought they were russians


Very sad honestly


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Those cut beards look so punchable


i agree its hypster copers but it was to show a similar crowd pic with similar beard tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> nah
> pashtuns and balochis on average are the lightest
> but not much difference from sindhis and punjabis
> mostly same look
> ...



Am Sindhi can confirm
Moms side they’re extremely white but brown white is different from European white or whatever the Arab people here look like
It’s more extremely pale white and not as much red saturation under skin but still there
Also have colored eyes on that side plus colored hair
More reddish light brown though not blonde

On the other hand I have second cousins on my dads side who are dark
Doesn’t make any sense to me
Know other Sindhis with light eyes and really light skin too
But there are forsure dark ones

Just want to clarify by white I mean very pale skin and colored eyes. Not saying they look of European descent. Am not about that we wuz Aryans and shit


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> i agree its hypster copers but it was to show a similar crowd pic with similar beard tbh


Free beard mogs


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 1, 2021)

????Yo said:


> Am Sindhi can confirm
> Moms side they’re extremely white but brown white is different from European white or whatever the Arab people here look like
> It’s more extremely pale white and not as much red saturation under skin but still there
> Also have colored eyes on that side plus colored hair
> ...


Fellow beaner.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i know so many kashmiris, both ancestrally muslim and hindu ancestry (as if that matters) jfl. they all look _exactly _like the rest of the non-ASI mixed south asian population, fucking lol @ some retard pandit starting the "we wuzz russians" shit when they look like sand niggers.
> 
> 
> yea probably some coping retards jfl, every ethnic wants to claim theyre somehow more white than other ethnics.


they showed lots of pics of Kashmiris with green eyes and blue eyes and rather light skin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i know so many kashmiris, both ancestrally muslim and hindu ancestry (as if that matters) jfl. they all look _exactly _like the rest of the non-ASI mixed south asian population, fucking lol @ some retard pandit starting the "we wuzz russians" shit when they look like sand niggers.
> 
> 
> yea probably some coping retards jfl, every ethnic wants to claim theyre somehow more white than other ethnics.


jfl
my cousin is the only one in our whole family that has white pale skin like a mole rats

but his mom loves him the most and i'm not even joking
*she told us a story of when her son was younger all the white women would line up to look at his skin color in the mall* 

she calls others with even a bit darker coloring ugly


ethnics who think they are above other ethnics cause of skin coloring are retarded


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @TRUE_CEL
> imagine if sindhis were lighter
> i've seen many with colored eyes ngl
> 
> ...


they would be worshipped on here if sindhis had lighter skin jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl
> my cousin is the only one in our whole family that has white pale skin like a mole rats
> 
> but his mom loves him the most and i'm not even joking
> ...


Its sad of ethnics doing this 
Its like in the turkish series where the main hero is who ???? Kivanc of fucking course


----------



## lutte (Feb 1, 2021)

Tell me why you are obsessed with finding ethnics who have these traits?

Im not scouring the web trying to find swedes who pass as pakistanis


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> kashmiris don't look even REMOTELY white lol, i dont know where that meme comes from
> 
> nuristanis shouldnt even be considered curry, theyre almost purely 'indo aryan' central asians


that meme actually comes from north indian brahmin hindpoos who think anyone whos a bit lighter than is white, jfl. its only north indians that obsess over it, south indians know dravidian mogs anyway


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Tell me why you are obsessed with finding ethnics who have these traits?
> 
> Im not scouring the web trying to find swedes who pass as pakistanis


its usually deathniks trying to portray their country as white even though a tiny minority in the overall population has this phenotype. and wdym? all swedes are african or whatever, white swedes dont exist


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> they showed lots of pics of Kashmiris with green eyes and blue eyes and rather light skin


if you are responding w ur usual troll shitposts, fuck off

if not, those are insanely cherrypicked. the photographers selectively choose those villages since the high contrast makes pictures look rly aesthetic (along w the face halo), barely any kashmiris actually look even remotely like that. i have seen/known enough ancestral kashmiris to be able to make that conclusion. 


brbbrah said:


> jfl
> my cousin is the only one in our whole family that has white pale skin like a mole rats
> 
> but his mom loves him the most and i'm not even joking
> ...


yea they worship light features so hard jfl. fucking ridiculous, i dont even know where it comes from. 

curry actors:










regular curry people:


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> if you are responding w ur usual troll shitposts, fuck off
> 
> if not, those are insanely cherrypicked. the photographers selectively choose those villages since the high contrast makes pictures look rly aesthetic (along w the face halo), barely any kashmiris actually look even remotely like that. i have seen/known enough ancestral kashmiris to be able to make that conclusion.
> 
> ...


_*strong cope bhai, average curry is blue eyed blonde haired 6ft6 mogger *_


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its usually deathniks trying to portray their country as white even though a tiny minority in the overall population has this phenotype. and wdym? all swedes are african or whatever, white swedes dont exist


would you say most Pashtuns are whiter however?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> that meme actually comes from north indian brahmin hindpoos who think anyone whos a bit lighter than is white, jfl. its only north indians that obsess over it, south indians know dravidian mogs anyway


the only indians i've seen with white girls were softmaxxed south indians that were raised up here jfl
no north indians


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> if you are responding w ur usual troll shitposts, fuck off
> 
> if not, those are insanely cherrypicked. the photographers selectively choose those villages since the high contrast makes pictures look rly aesthetic (along w the face halo), barely any kashmiris actually look even remotely like that. i have seen/known enough ancestral kashmiris to be able to make that conclusion.
> 
> ...


I am not trolling- I was just going by what they showed
Kashmiris based on the pics you've show look the same as regular south asians with perhaps the occasional lighter person


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Feb 1, 2021)

don't let the clinton foundation find this thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> _*strong cope bhai, average curry is blue eyed*_* blonde haired*_* 6ft6 mogger *_


Subhuman


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> they would be worshipped on here if sindhis had lighter skin jfl.


sindhis are the ugliest fuckers on the whole indian subcontinent ngl, they all look like disgusting rats. even dravidian sri lankan peasants mog them to dirt. 


TRUE_CEL said:


> that meme actually comes from north indian brahmin hindpoos who think anyone whos a bit lighter than is white, jfl. its only north indians that obsess over it, south indians know dravidian mogs anyway


its honestly everyone lol. both muslims and hindus, both upper and lower castes, both north indians/pakis and south indians. as much as i dont like to admit it, literally all ethnics do that shit jfl. 


LondonVillie said:


> I am not trolling- I was just going by what they showed
> Kashmiris based on the pics you've show look the same as regular south asians with perhaps the occasional lighter person


ah aight. the ones in the pic arent kashmiris, theyre bollywood actors/actresses across the entire subcontinent just with a ligher pheno than regular curries. 
kashmiris honestly look no different to any other indid ppl, i guess there are some exotic looking ones still in valleys back in india, but thats so rare that its not worth generalizing on. all the ones ik are indistinguishable from other lighter curries.


----------



## lutte (Feb 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Subhuman


Ethmic cope


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> View attachment 960045
> 
> This is from an Italian right wing protest kek


guy on the right looks like @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> average kurd


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> if you are responding w ur usual troll shitposts, fuck off
> 
> if not, those are insanely cherrypicked. the photographers selectively choose those villages since the high contrast makes pictures look rly aesthetic (along w the face halo), barely any kashmiris actually look even remotely like that. i have seen/known enough ancestral kashmiris to be able to make that conclusion.
> 
> ...


bollywood actors are ugly af
jfl at these boneless faggots


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> sindhis are the ugliest fuckers on the whole indian subcontinent ngl, they all look like disgusting rats. even dravidian sri lankan peasants mog them to dirt.
> 
> its honestly everyone lol. both muslims and hindus, both upper and lower castes, both north indians/pakis and south indians. as much as i dont like to admit it, literally all ethnics do that shit jfl.
> 
> ...


Fair enough
Is there not a correlation between caste and lightness? I read somewhere people from higher castes tend to be lighter but from pics I have seen theres no real difference


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ethmic cope


I wish I was ethnic instead of ethmic.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Feb 1, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> don't let the clinton foundation find this thread ngl


wdym


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> wdym


it is a joke about pedos


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Feb 1, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Not now. Ancient Greeks were blonde.


that is nazi cope
i think this myth was created and perpetuated after nazis took power


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> bollywood actors are ugly af
> jfl at these boneless faggots


yea theres probably some heavy nepotism going on there anyways jfl (kapoor, roshan, etc families), my mom told me that its changing in the newer generation and actual talent is being weighed more than heritage/looks/phenotype. 
even the ones considered 'good looking' like siddarth malhotra, fawad khan, imran abbas, tiger shroff, etc all are remarkably overrated looks wise (although they aged quite well). @AbandonShip looks like a bone mogger version of roshan with the same pheno, but hes slaving away stemcelling instead of being casted jfl. 


LondonVillie said:


> Fair enough
> Is there not a correlation between caste and lightness? I read somewhere people from higher castes tend to be lighter but from pics I have seen theres no real difference


theres a correlation between caste and percentage of 'ANI' (one of the older populations in the indian subcontinent) genetic composition, especially with people only marrying with their group for legitimately millennia, so ppl tend to remain kinda pure. i guess across population averages, this would make them slightly lighter, but its all the same. im technically in the uppermost caste from the northeastern mountain region, yet i look like every other brown nigga jfl. even my brother and mom who have lighter brown eyes and hair still look like curries jfl, there are almost zero who look actually different.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @AbandonShip looks like a bone mogger version of roshan with the same pheno, but hes slaving away stemcelling instead of being casted jfl.


indeed
saw his pics
mogs the fuck outta roshan jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 1, 2021)

@curryslayerordeath
@Maesthetic
@TRUE_CEL
@sandcelmuttcel
@WadlowMaxxing
"med" slayers btw


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @curryslayerordeath
> "med" slayers btw
> View attachment 960088


Southern europeans are usually slayers but a lot of them dont look white


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @curryslayerordeath
> @Maesthetic
> @TRUE_CEL
> @sandcelmuttcel
> ...


tbh its funny as fuck when these guys are huge sfcels while looking identical to the arabs they hate, low iq delusionalcels tbh

but i think its only a small amt that actually look ethnic, i worked under some prof that was greek a few years back and he had light brown hair + light blue eyes, like a dark featured nordic. id assume that a lot of the ppl in the picture would look distinctly white if they werent tanned too. jfl i thought he was gl af back then, but he was just some bloated normie w a good eye area and top tier pheno, brutal pill.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @curryslayerordeath
> @Maesthetic
> @TRUE_CEL
> @sandcelmuttcel
> ...


They look more Arab than most Arabs


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 1, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> tbh its funny as fuck when these guys are huge sfcels while looking identical to the arabs they hate, low iq delusionalcels tbh
> 
> but i think its only a small amt that actually look ethnic, i worked under some prof that was greek a few years back and he had light brown hair + light blue eyes, like a dark featured nordic. id assume that a lot of the ppl in the picture would look distinctly white if they werent tanned too. jfl i thought he was gl af back then, but he was just some bloated normie w a good eye area and top tier pheno, brutal pill.


I always assumed greeks look like Gerard Butler


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I always assumed greeks look like Gerard Butler


i thought that too tbh, probably just pop culture representation. lmfao based off of the their famous models online, they look no diff than levantines tbh. also one of the higher results while searching up 'greek models' was manu bora (a fucking indian nigga), caged at that jfl.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @curryslayerordeath
> @Maesthetic
> @TRUE_CEL
> @sandcelmuttcel
> ...


the funniest part is that greeks and italians were some of the biggest "white" nationalists. mussolini was hitler's lap dog led to believe he was anything but another ethnic. and now 80 years later copers here still try to argue that they're white with me here. JFL


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 1, 2021)

190


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> Tell me why you are obsessed with finding ethnics who have these traits?
> 
> Im not scouring the web trying to find swedes who pass as pakistanis


stfu assyrian mutt, it's because it's the topic of the thread, asked by a white, it's just enlightening, knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> the funniest part is that greeks and italians were some of the biggest "white" nationalists. mussolini was hitler's lap dog led to believe he was anything but another ethnic. and now 80 years later copers here still try to argue that they're white with me here. JFL


it's always greek, italian, swarthy "whites" etc that are the most coping sfcels


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> it's always greek, italian, swarthy "whites" etc that are the most coping sfcels


im the only white person here. if youre white, not deformed, and above 5'9 you woudln't be on a forum like this


----------



## lutte (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> assyrian mutt


Ok.

Talkimg in general tho, this is not exactly the first thread


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ok.
> 
> Talkimg in general tho, this is not exactly the first thread


jk ily no homo. well main reason is bc ppl are saying "muh ethnic look ethnic n ugly is over". while looks has no border, and so do coloring and features.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> im the only white person here. if youre white, not deformed, and above 5'9 you woudln't be on a forum like this


if you'r white i'm ashtalt pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 2, 2021)

Her look is rare


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> if you'r white i'm ashtalt pheno.


if only i was above 5'9 and older... would have never found any of these forums


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> if only i was above 5'9 and older... would have never found any of these forums


yes it's well known "true white" = automatic slayer


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> yes it's well known "true white" = automatic slayer


Sadly most whites aren’t even white


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> yes it's well known "true white" = automatic slayer


are you even white sub 5'10?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> are you even white sub 5'10?


Probably has Asian or southern euro ancestry therefore mixed race


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> are you even white sub 5'10?


yes but i'm above 5ft10 tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

btw @ShitLife is actually based, just bordeline troller.


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 3, 2021)

.


----------

